# Which (none spd type) pedals can you recommend?



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2012)

Just posted this in the general section then thought of this section
My Decathlon bike @ £500 came with spd's and I want to change to "normal" flat type. (I have spd's on my road bike but dont want them on the MTB).
I don't (if I can help it) do wet/muddy rides......mainly Trans Penine/Delamere Forrest type rides. So 2 questions really.
Which type of pedal i.e. do I need thopse grub screw/thru pins or serrated type ?
What is a decent pedal without paying silly money ? (I see several that look good @ £20ish)
Thanks


----------



## mickle (21 Jul 2012)

DMR V8


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2012)

[QUOTE 1944202, member: 45"]Ar[/quote]
AR ???
Is that a make ?


----------



## Pottsy (21 Jul 2012)

Another vote for DMR V8 here. If you're feeling flush then there's the V12s too.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2012)

But.....do I need those pin/grub screw thingies or am I better with serrated metal types ?


----------



## mickle (21 Jul 2012)

What sort of shoes?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Jul 2012)

mickle said:


> What sort of shoes?


 I was thinking of trainer type with decent soles but I do have an old pair of Specialised shoes that have raised cleats and a very hard none-flexible sole........I am thinking-could I just remove the cleats and use these ?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jul 2012)

i use a pair of Wellgo pedals with standard rather than sealed bearings...







had em for a decade with no issues... foot stays where it should, plenty of grip for a bunny hop, cost £14 at the time.


----------



## Cubist (22 Jul 2012)

Another vote for DMRs, but if you want lighter and blingier with awesome grip then go for Superstar Nanotech Thru pins at about forty quid. Can I ask why you don't want to ride with SPDs though? The riding you describe would be best suited, and you already have the shoes.


----------



## YahudaMoon (22 Jul 2012)

I have some MKS CT-LITE you can have for free in very good condition

Pick up only


----------



## derrick (22 Jul 2012)

Have always used these on the mtb work great.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...le&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_name=UnitedKingdom


----------



## RhythMick (22 Jul 2012)

I felt exactly the same, didn't want SPD on trail rides. I went for Wellgo MG1 and tried them for the first time yesterday. The grip on these pedals amazed me, there's no way your foot is slipping with these on. 

They have sealed bearings, replaceable pins and are very light. I bought them for about £30


----------



## al-fresco (24 Jul 2012)

I bought a pair of DMR V8s for £24. I normally use them in combination with Teva Links shoes (£76). When your pedals have sharp pins in them you want your feet to stay put. For me the big advantage has been hill climbing - no need to faff about trying to spin a toe clip the right way up - and not being locked in when I grind to a halt. The disadvantage is that I occasionally come home bleeding from the lower legs. (The scars are only superficial though!)


----------



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2012)

Cubist said:


> . Can I ask why you don't want to ride with SPDs though? The riding you describe would be best suited, and you already have the shoes.


 
Some of the paths have short but very steep climbs plus some rough/pothole/rocky sections and I have found (twice) that at age 65 I no longer 'bounce' like I did when I was 20. If I hadn't been clipped in I would have had time to put my foot down to the ground.


----------



## Cubist (24 Jul 2012)

,


Dave7 said:


> Some of the paths have short but very steep climbs plus some rough/pothole/rocky sections and I have found (twice) that at age 65 I no longer 'bounce' like I did when I was 20. If I hadn't been clipped in I would have had time to put my foot down to the ground.


That makes perfect sense! In which case V8's for value, Superstar for loveliness would be my suggestions. The pins on on Superstar pedals are very grippy, but a lot of riders remove the rearmost central pin to safeguard shins as it's the one that does the damage. Same principle for all pinned pedals.


----------



## Cubist (27 Jul 2012)

Dave7 said:


> Some of the paths have short but very steep climbs plus some rough/pothole/rocky sections and I have found (twice) that at age 65 I no longer 'bounce' like I did when I was 20. If I hadn't been clipped in I would have had time to put my foot down to the ground.


Superstar Nano-Tech and Nano Tech Thru Pin are reduced by 20% this weekend, making them £36.54.

Just sayin'

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...ucts_id=194&osCsid=f6mpmmli5ut88ajnunb20keo55


----------



## akb (31 Jul 2012)

DMR V8's here. I picked up a white set for £20 of fleabay and love them (compared to my old plastic standard pedals that came with my Spesh MTB)


----------

